# Mozart in a short film



## tmb (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Here is my last short film against elderly abuse.

Let me know what you think about the music arrangement.






Thank you very much.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Very good!


----------



## tmb (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Is this a revision? I recall an earlier version posted which was very jarring.


----------



## tmb (Sep 15, 2010)

This is the final version. The other one was only 1 minute.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The new one takes the edge off, which I think helps it.


----------

